# Help



## TakenForGranted

Ok, you guys watch the classical chanel righteo?
Welllll there is this really good artist on there and i can't remember his name...
He is a pianist and and has a blond streek in his hair, and at the end of one of his videos it has him walking out through an arch with some plants around him, you can just see his back.
His has a pointy nose.
And he looks about 20.
Does anyone know his name?


----------



## soul_syringe

...not maksim?


----------



## TakenForGranted

Omg!!!
Thank You So Much!!!!!!!!


----------

